# Wie gefährlich ist 3D?



## tm0975 (24. April 2010)

*Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

heise.de nimmt sich einem interessanten thema an, welches ich so noch nirgends gelesen oder gehört habe. im fokus stehen potentielle nebenwirkungen von 3d-fernsehen. hier der überaus interessante link.

heise online - Wie gefährlich ist 3D?

evtl könnte auch jemand eine umfrage starten, inwiefern die user ambitionen haben, auf derartige modelle umzusteigen bzw. wann.

danke


----------



## boss3D (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

Mich interessiert das 3D-Thema noch gar nicht und intelligente Menschen kaufen sowieso nicht den ersten 3D-Bildschirm am Markt, sondern warten, bis die Technik ein paar Jahre gereift ist. 

Auf jeden Fall kann man alles übertreiben. Wenn ich 3D will, dann gehe ich vor die Haustüre ...
Wenn ich zocken will, dann will ich das Spiel auch "nur" als Spiel wahrnehmen _(und bei Filmen hat mir die aktuelle 2D-Qualität auch immer gereicht)_. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## 0Martin21 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

lol³, kann aber nach dem was da steht wirklich zu problemen führen. 

aber, wie boss3D gesagt hat wer hat dann schon ein 3D Bildschurm?! zumal die ein haufen kosten und brauchen tut es auch keum einer, zumindest im privat Leben keiner.


----------



## R33p3r (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

jop wenn ich 3D unbedingt brauche gehe ich ins kino 

da das 2 mal im jahr vorkommt .... 

ansonsten geht Raus da is jenuch 3d ^^


----------



## 0Martin21 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

oder bastelt zumindest am PC! Wasserkühlung und Casemoding und so!


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

Das ist so nichts neues. Diese Diskussionen gab es schon in den 70ern bei den ersten 3D- Filmen. Ich für meinen Teil muß sagen das ich weder damals, noch heute irgendwelche negativen Effekte bei 3D erlebt. Im Gegenteil schnelle Bewegungen empfinde ich persönlich in einem 3D- Film homogener als beim klassischen 2D.

Was 3D- Fernsehen angeht, so werde ich wohl gegen Ende diesen, Anfang nächsten Jahres umsteigen. Auch wenn ich durchaus zugebe, daß es dafür keinen zwingenden Grund gibt. Aber ich bin halt ein Technik- Junkie.


----------



## poiu (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

auf der Cebit war ein 3D TV von irgendeiner Firma und das BIld war sehr unangenehm, vorallem wenn man nicht stillstand, schon leichte Kopfbewegungen führten das der 3D effekt verschwand und genau das war störend, ich bezweifle das sowas jemand auf Dauer aushält.

Mir persönlich haben 3D Schutterbrillen früher auch Probleme bereitet (trotz 120Hz), deshalb will ich nicht mit dem aktuellen hype zu tun haben.

aber jede moderne technik reift erstmal und 3D reift so seit 40 jahren ^^


----------



## DaStash (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*



poiu schrieb:


> Mir persönlich haben 3D Schutterbrillen früher auch Probleme bereitet (trotz 120Hz), deshalb will ich nicht mit dem aktuellen hype zu tun haben.


Jop, da pro Auge 60Hz zu sehen sind, was einfach mal sehr unangenehm ist.

Ich persönlich finde immernoch die Polarisationstechnik am besten, siehe aktuelle Kinofilme. Insbesondere bei reinen 3d animierten Filmen hab ich keinerlei Kopfschmerzprobleme. Shutterbrillen würden ich mir in jedem Fall aus dem grund nicht zulegen, außerdem empfinde ich den 3d Effekt auf kleinen Bildschirmen eher als störend und nicht als bereichernd.

Wenn man das schon nutzen will, dann sollte man sich einen 3d beamer holen, dass man auch wirklich das Gefühl bekommt mittendrinn zu sein und nicht durch ein Fenster zu gucken. 

MfG


----------



## 0Martin21 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

Also ich als Brillenträger finde die Technik von Nvidai mit der Brille nich gut! Da ich als Brillenträger immer der angearschte bin, es gibt bestimmt keine Brille von Nvidia in meiner Stärke und wenn es stimmt das man sich nicht bewegen sollte weil der 3D-Efekt dann weg ist was solle das das ganze? Wenn es eine möglichkeit gibt mit der Brillenträger zurechtkommen und man nicht immer stillsitzen und zu richtige Wimkel zu Bildschirm da aber auch nur dann ist es für mivh eine echte Möglichkeit das auch zu kaufen.


----------



## poiu (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

@DaStash ja aber selbst 75hz haben kaum was gebracht

@martin ja als brillenträger nervt da sowieso, aber


----------



## 0Martin21 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

eigentlich müßte man als Brillenträger Nvidia verklagen weil die alle Brillenträger diskriminieren.


----------



## vodun (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

So liebe Leutz möchte mich hir mal zu wort melden da ich selber das besagte system von Nvidia besitze. Zu dem punkt Kopfschmerzen: Also ich persönlich kann darüber nicht klagen und selbst andere Leute die eher zu Kopfschmerzen neigen hatte bis jetzt noch keine und das bei vollen 100% Tiefeneffekt das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist ist der punkt das man schneller ermüdet und ein störendes Flimmern nehmen alle Leute die bis jetzt bei mir die 3D Technik von NV ausprobiert haben auch nicht wahr.So und nun zu dem Punkt mit der Brille also meine Mutter ist selber Brillenträgerin und hatte bis jetzt keine Probs weil man die NV Brille einfach über die bestehende brille drüber trägt steht nämlich auch so im Handbuch und das mit dem Winkel ist auch übertrieben klar man sollte in einem bestimmt Bereich bleiben ( oben unten links rechts ) jeweils so ca. 5-10 cm aber das man sich garnicht bewegen darf stimmt nicht

Muss noch was dazu ergänzen jetzt wo ich das alles wieder lese.Das einzige was einem Freund mal passiert ist ( muss dazu sagen das er das selbst verschuldet hat da er jegliche warnung von mir und NV im bezug auf die Tiefenschärfe ignoriert hat ( NV empfiehlt nämlich für denn anfang die Tiefenschärfe auf 15% zu belassen ) und diese auf 100% gesetzt hat ) war diese mit dem das im für ca. 30 min die Räumliche wahrnehmung fehlte.Und das mit denn Wahrhinweisen bei Samsung ist doch nichts neues für mich hat NV schon in der anleitung gemacht z.B. das mit den Epeliptischen Anfällen etc oder auch das man bei Kopfschmerzen nicht in 3D spielen soll oder auch wenn einem ein Fall von Epelepsie in der Familie bekannt ist auch nicht und so weiter ...

So und nur zur info klar kommt es auf das Game an wie der 3D effekt rüber kommt z.B. Wolfenstein geht mal garnicht und selbst so etwas wie NFS Shift kann echt geil aussehen aber im nächsten moment sowas von störend.Aber man nehme einen Titel wie BFBC2 und man wird förmlich ins spiel reingezogen oder auch CODMW2 die stimmung kommt dann einfach nicht nur mehr einfach rüber sondern 2-3 mal besser z.B. bei der Mission wo ihr in Washington aus dem Bunker kommt und dann diese Zerstörte Stadt seht einfach nur brutal ( okay der Leistungshunger ist dann auch Brutal xD )

Also von daher hoffe konnte hier mal was klar stellen


----------



## Low (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

3D reicht mir erstmal im Kino. Natürlich mit guten Filmen und nicht so langweilige wie Avatar und wie die Filme alle heißen. Avatar war geil von den Effekten aber die Story war lahm.


----------



## KILLTHIS (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

Also 3D ist im Kino ganz interessant, wenngleich in hektischen Szenen manche Details gerne mal flöten gehen. Ich konnte bisher auch keine Kopfschmerzen oder ähnliches feststellen, ausser schnellere Ermüdung und dementsprechende Folgewirkung, wie eine leichte Orientierungslosigkeit, welche sich aber schnell gelegt hatte.

Ich denke, dass es sicherlich Auswirkungen hat, aber das wohl auch sehr individuell ist, ähnlich bei Medikamenten, bei denen auch nicht jeder die Nebenwirkungen erlebt.


----------



## Graywulf28 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*



DaStash schrieb:


> ...Ich persönlich finde immernoch die Polarisationstechnik am besten, siehe aktuelle Kinofilme ...



Am besten ist die Interferenz-Technik, da man keinen Helligkeits-, bzw. Farbverlust hat 
Nur so neben bei ^^


----------



## US_Raph14 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*



R33p3r schrieb:


> ansonsten geht Raus da is jenuch 3d ^^



Draußen is sogar 4D^^


----------



## mixxed_up (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

Jo, 4D sind Feelings.


----------



## KILLTHIS (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Jo, 4D sind Feelings.


Naja, es ist eine Frage der Definition, worum es sich bei 4D handelt, sei es Hyperraum im Geometrischen Sinne, Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum, animierte 3D-Grafiken (was uns wieder zum Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum bringt) oder eben ein Gefühlsbezogener Effekt bei einer Filmdarstellung.

[/klugscheiß-Modus off und an das Topic erinnere]


----------



## MysticBinary82 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*



US_Raph14 schrieb:


> Draußen is sogar 4D^^


 
Draußen ist weder 3D noch 4D.

Draußen gibt es in dem sinne nicht, da alles nur ein Abbild der realität im Gehirn ist. Sprich du siehst nicht 3D, es ist nur die Erfahrung die zwei bilder zu einem werden lassen wodurch das gehirn eine Abstandsberechnung durchführen kann. Deswegen sind die 3D filme auch total für den arsch, da man als unendlichen Punkt nunmal trotzdem den TV oder die Leinwand hat und das nicht wirklich realistisch ist. 

Zumal der abstand von den beiden Kameras zueinander in schnitten variiert und ich kenne keinen menschen der seine Augen vom abstand zueinander verändern kann. Das wird wohl auch das problem sein, warum es manche nicht vertragen. Ich persönlich habe auch etwa eine Stunde gebraucht um mich dran zu gewöhnen und hatte auch leichte kopfschmerzen.



Ghostmarine1871 schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil muß sagen das ich weder damals, noch heute irgendwelche negativen Effekte bei 3D erlebt. Im Gegenteil schnelle Bewegungen empfinde ich persönlich in einem 3D- Film homogener als beim klassischen 2D.


 
Das kann so aber nicht sein, da der wahrgenommene Bewegungsablauf auch nur aus 24 Bildern pro Sekunde besteht (egal ob das bild nun 2-3 mal auf die leinwand projeziert wird, werden ja bewegungen nicht interpoliert). Gerade bei Szenen wo objekte relativ schnell im Vordergrund am Objektiv vorbeiziehen konnte mann ein erheblichen "stottereffekt" feststellen. In klassischen 2D Produktionen konnte man dies noch mit eine geringen Tiefenschärfe ausgleichen aber bei Avatar war diese absichtlich vergrößert, was schnellen bewegungen nicht zugute gekommen ist imo. 

Hätte Cameron mal lieber die Framerate im Film auf 48fps erhöht und dann vllt. 3D eingeführt. Das wäre wünschenswert gewesen.


----------



## Genghis99 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

_Heiset _es nicht schon lange, man soll nicht zuviel in die Glotze gucken ?

Is schon Sommer, das die sowas schreiben ?


----------



## Wendigo (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

Zum Thema 3D bei Spielen hab ich erst kürzlich ein Beitrag gesehen.
Dort wurde auch Kostenrechnung betrieben. Ein wenig schmunzeln musste ich schon. Es wurde angegeben, dass die Grafikkarten hierfür ca 50 Euro kosten.
Es soll angeblich 100 Spiele geben, die diesen Effekt unterstützen.
Wenn die Grafikkarte 50 Euro kosten, dann frage ich mich, was das für Spiele sein sollen.
Welche Grafikkarte bekommt man heute für 50€?


----------



## Genghis99 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

Ahso - der ein oder andere, seriöse Test von TFT oder Plasmabildschirmen hier - oder auch von dem sonst eher kompetenten "Urheber" des diesem Thread zugrunde liegenden Artikels -

... hat bereits erwähnt, das bei den verschiedenen Geräten aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Güte der eingebauten Elektronik (Wandler, Bildprozessoren, Bildspeicherchips etc) es Unterschiede in der Bildqualität gibt. Und nicht nur Subjektive, sondern signifikant Messbare.

Ist ja klar, das das auch Konsequenzen für Wiedergabe von 3D Filmen hat. Aber es würde mich wundern, wenn Jemand nach 3D Avatar auf einem Billig-Breitbild die Treppe runter stürzt. ROTFL.

PS: LOL - Ich wollte auch bloss mal so einen C't Erguss verfassen.

PPS : Wäre das doch so, müsstem man alle 3D Kino sofort schliessen - die haben Treppen drin, und es ist auch noch dunkel.

PPS: Die meisten Kino haben sowieso derart gute Projektionsanlagen, das das Aspirin im Eintritt inclusive sein sollte.


----------



## Zomeck (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

Hallo!

Also ich bin seit sehr langer Zeit, ein Fan des " räumlichen Sehens".
Mich hat es immer schon begeistert in andere " Welten " eintauchen zu dürfen/können.
Ich war noch in der Schule, wo in dieser Zeit irgendwann solche Bücher gab in den man ein 3D Bild sehen konnte, wenn man sich nur genug darauf konzentrierte.Auch Serien wie Sar Treck,(Hoolodeck), inspierierten mich.
Deswegen finde ich diesen Weg besonders interessant und habe mir den Acer Beamer 5360´(mit 3dVision Support) und die dazugehörigen Brillen geleistet und bin seitdem TOTAL " aus dem Häuschen.Es ist echt eine Bereicherung und ich spiele und schaue jetzt schon seit gut 3 Wochen meine Games und Filme in 3d und es ist einfach GEIL! Und mann bekommt keine Kopfschmerzen, was ja damals bei der Elsa Relevator schon der Fall war.
Also ich kann jedem nur diese Technik ans Herz legen.
Will überhaupt nicht mehr ohne zocken und das sagt schon was......
Ich gebe jeden de Tipp, falls er es kann , es sich einmal anzuschauen.


----------



## Pixelplanet (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*



Ghostmarine1871 schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil schnelle Bewegungen empfinde ich persönlich in einem 3D- Film homogener als beim klassischen 2D.



finde ich garnicht

ich war jetzt in einem Kino mit der Alten Polarisationstechnik und es sind schon verdammt viele unschärfen drinnen bei Schnelle bewegungen sehr nervig und ******* für die Augen weil du versuchst die unschärfe auszugleichen es aber nicht kannst!

und in einem Kino mit Shutter brillen, da War es zwar etwas besser mit der unschärfe aber immer noch nicht weg


mein Fazit: die 3D Technik ist einfach noch nich ausgereift und bis das nicht der falls ist kauf ich mir auch nichts aus dem 3D bereich weil es einfach nur Geld verschwendung ist.


----------



## killer89 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

Hmm... ich stell mir grad n kleines Kind vor: 3D-Film geschaut und rennt überall gegen, weils nix mehr peilt? 

Keine Ahnung, wird vermutlich echt so sein, aber das wird sich erst nach Jahren herausstellen, wenns erforscht is... vielleicht wird aber auch im Sinne der prozessfreudigen Amis hier wirklich übertrieben... ich mein, wer is schon so dumm und bügelt sich die Klamotten am Körper? Die spinnen doch da drüben...

MfG


----------



## Graywulf28 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

Ich hab damals Avatar 3D in Köln mit der Interferenz-Technik gesehen und es war echt klasse. Sogar meine Schwester (die normalerweise ziemlich empfindlich auf 3D mit Kopfschmerzen reagiert) hätte ihn nochmal ein zweites Mal angeschaut.
Shutter hab ich bis jetzt nur mal 5 min auf der Cebit angetestet und bis aufs Flimmern wars okay. 5 Min sind natürlich viel zu kurz um jetzt zu urteilen ...
Polarisation habe ich bisher nur im Bavaria-Filmstudio gesehen, bei dieser virtuellen Achterbahn. Auch da kann ich nicht viel dazu sagen, vorallem ists jetzt schon gute 5 Jahre her.
Soviel zu meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen.


----------



## FloW^^ (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

solange man eine brille dazu braucht, werde ich auf sowas privat verzichten - außer bei kinobesuchen. Vor allem, da die brillen wirklich übel aussehen und alles andere als angenehm zu tragen sind. Von der shuttertechnik halte ich schon gleich zweimal nix. Jetzt haben wir endlich flimmerfreie bildschirme und unterwerfen uns dann trotzdem 60hz. Auch werde ich kein geld in ein 24fps abspielgerät investieren. (blu-ray) die hätten hdtv mit 60 fps bringen sollen.


----------



## HomeboyST (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

Was da jetzt wieder für ein Wind drum gemacht wird. 

Samsung und Co müssen so etwas sagen um sich rechtlich abzusichern. 

P.S. 
Habt Ihr schon einmal ins Booklet euer letztes Spiel geschaut was da für 
"Gesundheitsrisiken" aufgeführt werden ?


----------



## derpuster (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

lebensgefährlich ist das teufelszeug. 
genauso gefährlich wie anno 1835 die eisenbahn. dort wurde gewarnt, das man von der wahnsinnig hohen geschwindikkeit probleme beim atmen bekommen sollte. das haben die aber letztendlich dadurch gelöst, das die waggons geschlossene kabinen bekamen.
im ernst, wer diese technik noch nie ausprobiert hat, und immer mit uromas dampfradio an dem öffentlichem programm teilgenommen hat, sollte sich vorsichtig an dem neuen seheindruck gewöhnen. ansonsten sehe ich da bei kontrolliertem genuss keine große gefahr, außer das einem die reale welt etwas "flach" vorkommen wird.


----------



## SA\V/ANT (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

Wichtiger Hinweis :

Diese Warnung galt an die dümmlichen Amis die wegen Kleinigkeiten alles und jeden verklagen und dann auch noch gewinnen und Millionen kassieren. 

Obama solls mal richten.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*



FloW^^ schrieb:


> (blu-ray) die hätten hdtv mit 60 fps bringen sollen.


 
Das macht wenig Sinn, da so gut wie alle Filme mit 24fps aufgezeichnet werden.


----------



## chiquita (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

Also ehrlich gesagt macht Samsung das Richtige wen dann die Leute nach dem gucken ihrer 3D Filme rumkotzen könnten sie evt. verklagt werden und das Mehrfach was gar nicht gut wäre für den Konzern


----------



## Jami (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*



boss3D schrieb:


> Mich interessiert das 3D-Thema noch gar nicht und intelligente Menschen kaufen sowieso nicht den ersten 3D-Bildschirm am Markt, sondern warten, bis die Technik ein paar Jahre gereift ist.
> MfG, boss3D


Ja, deswegen kann man jetzt auch beruhigt kaufen, denn die Technik ist bereits ein paar Jahre gereift, und mehr als nur einen Bildschirm gibt es auch.


----------



## Mr.Kenji (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

Zu den im Heise Arktikel angesprochenen Themen hab ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht. Ich gehöre durchaus zu denen die nicht jedem "Das ist ungesund" beachten. 
Selbst bein einem Konsum von 2-3 3D Filmen pro Woche würde ich mir noch nichts denken, aber beim zocken mit 3D habe ich je nach Spielzeit pro Woche schon bedenken. Also ich könnte mir vorstellen das pro Tag 3D Gaming evtl. schon Nebenwirkungen (welcher Art auch immer) auftachen könnten. Andere "langzeit Schäden" (wie bei Heise angesprochen, evtl. Verlust der Räumlichen sehens bei Kindern) sind ja Überhaupt nicht abzuschätzen. 
Wie soetwas komplexes wie unsere Gehrin auf eine regelmässig, langfristige Täuschung wie den 3D Effekt reagiert ist ziemlich unerforscht.

Ich denke jeder sollte es für sich selber testen und schauen wie erst sich nach entsprechender Spielzeit fühlt. 
Ich werde auf 3D aus meheren Gründen verzichten.
1. Ich spiele nicht mehr soviel.
2. Wenn ich was Spiele, werde ich dem 3D Effekt nicht viel beachtung schenken, da man bei schnellen Games keine Zeit hat den Effekt zu geniessen (meiner Meinung nach zumindest).
3. Meine 280GTX ist kaputt und konnte nicht repariert werden und ich kauf mir dann eine 5870^^.
4. Ich schon 22 Zoll verwendet und dann gerne auf 26 Zoll gehen würde, aber mir das dann zu teuer ist.

Grüße
MrKenji


----------



## TempestX1 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*



Jami schrieb:


> Ja, deswegen kann man jetzt auch beruhigt kaufen, denn die Technik ist bereits ein paar Jahre gereift, und mehr als nur einen Bildschirm gibt es auch.



Nein kann man nicht. Spätestens mit der nächsten HDMI Version wird 3D wieder anders "interpretiert" als bei den vorigen Versionen. Und das wird sich noch lange ziehen, wenn man bedenkt wieviele HDMI Versionen bereits auf den Markt geworfen wurden in dieser kurzen Zeit.
Und natürlich muss nicht nur der Fernseher die neue HDMI Version können sondern natürlich auch der Player sonst bringt einem das nix. 

HDMI 1.3,
HDMI 1.3a, 
HDMI 1.3b, 
HDMI 1.3c, 
HDMI 1.4,  
HDMI 1.4a,  

können 3D aber bei jeder neuen Version hat sich auch in Sachen 3D qualitativ etwas geändert.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hdmi#.C3.9Cbersicht


----------



## INU.ID (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*



> Gaga-Verhaltensregeln wie diese legen nahe, dass Samsung sich *vor allem juristisch absichern will*. Besonders in den USA prangen schon seit Jahren bizarre Warnhinweise ("*Die Kleidung nicht während des Tragens bügeln*") auf vielen Produkten.



Ich denke auch eher das der Wind aus dieser Richtung weht...


----------



## DaStash (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*



poiu schrieb:


> @DaStash ja aber selbst 75hz haben kaum was gebracht


Sicherlich, da wir erst ab 85Hz das Flimmern nicht mehr wahrnehmen. Am besten sind aber 120Hz+. Aber wie gesagt, die Shuttertechnik ist für mich nicht praktikabel. Was ist wenn ich mal 6 Std. am Stück zocken will, liegen dann nebst der 3d Brille Aspirin bei? 



Graywulf28 schrieb:


> Am besten ist die Interferenz-Technik, da man  keinen Helligkeits-, bzw. Farbverlust hat
> Nur so neben bei ^^


Aber Farbrerder wiederum leiden dohc unter dem Regenbogeneffekt?

MfG


----------



## tigra456 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

Hallo.

Ich nutze die Nvidia Vision Technik mit dem Samsung Syncmaster 2233RZ.

Bis zuletzt habe ich Batman Arkham Asylum gespielt und das komplett in 3D.

60 HZ sind für die Augen grade OK, lassen die Augen aber mit der Zeit ermüden. Nicht ohne Grund steht in der Anleitung, dass regelmäßige Pausen empfohlen werden.

Wenn ich 4 Std spiele, merke ich es schon etwas auf den Augen, sie fühlen sich angestrengt an und man kann sich nicht mehr gut konzentrieren.

Letztenendlich stehen alle Warnungen dabei. Amerika-typisch sind halt die Warnungen für "Blöde" um zu vermeiden verklagt zu werden.

Das es bei Kindern, im Übermaß genutzt zu Problemen führen kann glaube ich auch. War aber beim Game-Boy spielen auch schon so.

Mann muss es halt in Maßen nutzen und sich dann auch die Zeit nehmen, das sich die Augen wieder umgewöhnen.


----------



## DaStash (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*



tigra456 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich nutze die Nvidia Vision Technik mit dem Samsung Syncmaster 2233RZ.
> 
> ...


Für Vielspieler eigentlich ein absolutes No-Go, da diese Anstrengung für die Augen langfristig zu Sehschädigungen führen werden.

MfG


----------



## SolidBadBoy (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

intressantes theam! man sollte wirklich dran bleiben denn luxus ist nicht ohne nebenwirkungen!
und da ich mich sehr auskenne mit unseren augen kann ich den was bericht steht glaubenschencken!

mfg
solidbadboy


----------



## Jan565 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

Wie lange gibt es schon 3D? Seit 50 Jahren mindestens. Das die bis heute keine gescheite Technik raus gebraucht haben wundert mich. Ich werde mir das nicht antun diesen 3D Kram. Zumindest fand ich jetzt Avatar wesentlich schlechter in 3D als Beowolf, den 2 Jahre zuvor in 3D gesehen habe auf einer Klassenfahrt. Für mich kommt als Privatanwender diese 3D Technik noch lange nicht, bzw gar nicht in frage. 

Genauso läuft 3D auf 60Hz genauso gut wie auf 120Hz, man sieht keinen unterschied. Das Auge kann eh nur 24-25 Bilder die Sekunde Aufnhemen. Da würden auch 50Hz reichen. Damit wird viel zu viel Marketing betrieben.


----------



## tigra456 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

Kann ich auch bestätigen. 

Würde bedeuten, dass die Ermüdung der Augen nicht von den Hz kommt sondern vom ungewohnten 3D Effekt. 

Dann würde das Empfinden der Augen auch mit mehr HZ auf dem Bildschirm nicht besser werden. 

Dann ists auch egal ob Polarisationstechnik oder Shutterbrille, außer dass zweite das Bild etwas abdunkelt. 


Hier würde evtl. das Bild bei höherer Hz-Zahl nicht mehr so abgedunkelt erscheinen.

Ich finde die Technik ansich gut und bin extrem beeindruckt wie gut der Effekt z.b. bei Avatar das Spiel wirkt.


----------



## DaStash (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Genauso läuft 3D auf 60Hz genauso gut wie auf 120Hz, man sieht keinen unterschied. Das Auge kann eh nur 24-25 Bilder die Sekunde Aufnhemen. Da würden auch 50Hz reichen. Damit wird viel zu viel Marketing betrieben.


Der Unterschied von einem 100Hz und einem 60Hz Röhrenmonitor bestätigt aber die These, dass mehr Herz weniger Kopfschmerzen und weniger Augenmüdigkeit verursacht und genauso verhält es sich auch bei der Shuttertechnologie. Das Problem ist einfach das aus und einschalten. In einer Frequenz von 60Hz nimmt das Auge zwar flüssige Bewegungen war aber die Störung des Bildes bei einer Aus/Einrate von 60Hz ist gegenüber der doppelten Rate wesentlich anstrengender. die 24 Bilder pro Sekunde auf die du anspielst haben nichts direkt damit zu tun. 24 Bilder bei 60Hz Bildaufbau sind eben anstrengender als bei 100 Hz. Entscheidend für den Sehkomfort ist also nicht die Bildwiederholungsrate ansich, sondern die Bildaufbaurate. Deshalb sind ja TFT´s auch so augenfreundlcih, da das Bild permanent besteht und nicht ständig neu aufgebaut werden muss, ganz im Gegensatz zur Röhren/Shuttertechnologie.

MfG


----------



## unterseebotski (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

Das 3D-Thema interessiert mich zu Hause kaum, da Shutterbrillen für mich nicht in Frage kommen.
Wenn es mal eine Technik ohne Brille gibt, dann könnte das was werden aber ich gebe dem 3D@home mit Shutterbrillen nicht lange, dann verschwindet das wieder.
Die Hersteller stürzen sich da im Augenblick nur drauf, weils im TV-Bereich keine echten Neuheiten gibt und sich Glotzen im Augenblick sehr schwer verkaufen.


----------



## Bullet-Master (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wie gefährlich ist 3D?*

Ich denke, die Angaben dienen lediglich zum Schutz vor Ami Anklagen... 

Anonsten, die typische Panikmache?


----------

